# Koi im Münsterland



## lollo (23. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Koi aus dem Münsterland.
Klick hier


----------



## Michael H (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi im Münsterland*

Die Unterwasser Kamera find ich ein wenig Übertrieben , und was die Teile kosten  wahnsinn


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koi im Münsterland*

Hallo Lollo,

toller Link zu Koi Liebhabern aus dem Münsterland. 

Wer auch aus der Ferne sich über die Wasserwerte und das Wohlbefinden der Haustiere informieren will, sollte eine entsprechende Ausrüstung ins Auge fassen.
Die mag günstiger sein als die Verluste, wenn man es zu spät mitbekommt, wenn etwas nicht läuft.


----------

